# Bà bầu ăn thịt thỏ có tốt không?



## uyenlam

Bà bầu ăn thịt thỏ có tốt không khi quan niệm dân gian cho rằng bà bầu không nên ăn thịt thỏ vì thỏ có môi trên hở, sinh con dễ bị sứt môi.

*Bà bầu ăn thịt thỏ có tốt không?*
Thịt thỏ là loại thực phẩm phổ biến được người dân nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới ưa chuộng, nhất là ở các nước châu Âu, châu Mỹ. Theo chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, thịt thỏ là thực phẩm chức hàm lượng chất dinh dưỡng cao. Thịt thỏ rất mềm, thơm, có vị ngọt. So với thịt gà, thịt bò thì thịt thỏ có giá trị dinh dưỡng cao hơn 1 bậc.






_Nhiều mẹ bầu băn khoăn không biết ăn thịt thỏ có tốt không (Ảnh minh họa)_​Một chiếc đùi thỏ, có thể cung cấp 30% omega-3 nhu cầu trong ngày (cao gấp 3 lần các loại thịt khác), và hầu như không có cholesterol. Do đó, thịt thỏ sẽ là một giải pháp hữu hiệu ngăn ngừa các bệnh về tim mạch. Bên cạnh đó, các nhóm vitamin B dồi dào (B1, B2, B6, B12) có trong nó sẽ bảo vệ hệ thần kinh và giúp cơ bắp phát triển tốt, có lợi cho quá trình tái tạo tế bào.

Ngoài ra, thịt thỏ còn chứa nhiều chất lecithin, có tác dụng bảo vệ mạch máu, phòng ngừa bệnh xơ vữa động mạch. Thú vị ở chỗ, dinh dưỡng của thịt thỏ phù hợp với người bị bệnh thận vì nó chứa rất ít natri.

Đặc biệt, thịt thỏ hơn các loại thịt trắng khác ở chỗ, nó rất ít chất béo, lại có một tỷ lệ phần trăm cao các loại protein dễ tiêu hóa, ít collagen nên rất mềm, thích hợp cho những ai muốn giảm cân, người mới ốm dậy, cao huyết áp…

Chính vì thế, khi mang bầu bà bầu nên ăn thịt thỏ vì đây là thực phẩm bổ dưỡng chứ không phải lo lắng con sinh ra sẽ bị sứt môi.

Các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng khẳng định, bà bầu có thể thoải mái ăn thịt thỏ trong thời gian mang thai. Thậm chí nếu bà bầu có chế độ ăn thịt thỏ khoa học còn giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng cho cơ thể và tăng cường trí lực cho thai nhi ngay từ trong bụng mẹ. Bởi trong thịt thỏ có chứa hàm lượng omega-3 lớn. Đây là chất quan trọng giúp phát triển trí tuệ ở thai nhi và trẻ nhỏ.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## Hương Smile

Một chiếc đùi thỏ, có thể cung cấp 30% omega-3 nhu cầu trong ngày (cao gấp 3 lần các loại thịt khác), và hầu như không có cholesterol


----------

